# Need a room? Take over my contract!



## ivecoian7 (Nov 3, 2009)

I need someone to take over the contract on my lush room which I am sadly leaving.

Everything you need to move straight in, double bed, 2 desks, 2 wardrobes, bedding, towels, split AC, fan, lamp etc.

Wifi, cleaner and bills included, space outside the room contains clothes driers, exercise bike, tea and coffee facilities, iron and board.

Outside terrace space is private and relaxing!

Bathroom shared with only one other person, large kitchen downstairs. Washing machine.

Superbly connected by buses and easy to get to Paya Lebar MRT. Close to Joo Chiat and 24 hr supermarket. Can walk to Parkway Parade and is on a lovely quiet street. I never use AC, just have the windows open.

Really don't want to leave but wife is already back in UK.

$1100 p.m. All Inclusive. Can move in between 12th and 16th November.

Please contact for pics or view.

Please tell anyone who might be looking for a room as desperate for my deposit back!!

THANKS!* Ian 831 one 45 one one


----------

